# My stolen pony traced to a rescue - what now?



## Letterbox (7 June 2012)

Anyone ever been in this situation?

Been trying to find my pony for just under two years (wasn't paid for).  I received a call just a few days ago to say he had been found roaming in Dudley area.
Sent out flyers and received a call today from a lovely person who dropped him at a sanctuary.

Will be getting a call back as soon as person gets hold of sanctuary owner.  It's like waiting for exam results.  I know he's now safe, but just want him home.

Any advise?


----------



## JosieB (7 June 2012)

Ring the sanctuary yourself, the way things are with them all being overflowing I would think they would be happy to get pony back to you assuming you can care for it, they have no right to keep it.


----------



## Tammytoo (7 June 2012)

How lovely that he's been found at last - you must be thrilled.

Once you have proved to the Sanctuary that he is your pony, I am sure they will be only too pleased to let you have him back - they will then be able to home another deserving case.


----------



## quirky (7 June 2012)

I'm not sure what sort of advice you want 

If you didn't pay for him, do you have proof he belonged to you?
Who did you report him missing to? The police?

Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Letterbox (7 June 2012)

Certainly will as soon as I know which one he's in.

The person who called didn't give a name or number.  I have a promise that the person will ring back once they have spoken to the rescue.

I wish this could all go a bit faster.  It's been awful!  The person who called found him on a busy road.  Her Daughter walked him to their garden for safety and as she did so was approached by a traveller who said he sold that pony a week ago for a tenner!
His teeth are now crooked and feet very overgrown.  I hate to think what he's been through.


----------



## Letterbox (7 June 2012)

quirky said:



			If you didn't pay for him, do you have proof he belonged to you?
Who did you report him missing to? The police?

Hope it all works out for you.
		
Click to expand...

Think your a little confused.  The original buyer I sold too didn't pay for him.  The chip is still in my name too.

Guess I'm looking for people to just talk to about it.  Hope you can imagine how I'm feeling right now.


----------



## quirky (7 June 2012)

Letterbox said:



			Think your a little confused.  The original buyer I sold too didn't pay for him.  The chip is still in my name too.

Guess I'm looking for people to just talk to about it.  Hope you can imagine how I'm feeling right now.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh haa, I think I see now. Your first post was far from clear.

You sold him, they didn't pay.
Now he's been found you want him back.

Don't blame you, I would too.
Hope the people come back to you, although the cynic in me thinks it's all a little bit odd, and that you have a  outcome.


----------



## Tinseltoes (7 June 2012)

Wow thats brilliant.I hope I get some good news. Lets hope pony is home with you VERY soon.


----------



## meesha (7 June 2012)

Soo pleased you have found him - I would have thought that the chip being in your name would be a good starting point.  I would ring sanctuary direct - if you have the passport then i would be going to collect next day, if not then you could ask them to get him scanned to confirm your details and also send them a copy of your original purchase documents/passport - missing horse report - anything you have.  A small contribution to their cause would probably not go amiss even if it is only £20 !

Dont like to say it but dont get your hopes up too much just in case it isnt your chap !

Good luck


----------



## Alec Swan (7 June 2012)

Letterbox said:



			.......

Guess I'm looking for people to just talk to about it.  Hope you can imagine how I'm feeling right now.
		
Click to expand...

I can just imagine how you're feeling!! 

A couple of tips for you.  Do your best to remember the time of the call.  Either by land line or mobile,  you will be able to trace it.  If you still have the "chip" details,  then those who hold the register will be able to tell you who contacted them,  though I do have one niggling doubt about all this;  Those who hold Chip record details don't release the owners name to the public,  so how did your informant know who to contact?  

Your very first contact should be with those who the ID Chip is registered with.

Alec.


----------



## Letterbox (7 June 2012)

Sorry, I haven't been clear in what I've said.

I am the original owner.  The pony was born on my land after I bought a mare which was in foal.

The pony was chipped in my name and is still in my name.  It was the RSPCA who called Petlog to find me as the last recorded owner on the chip.  The RSPCA put the pony in a garden and then lost him!


----------



## Clippy (7 June 2012)

I think if you concentrate on the fact that you had him from a foal and the RSPCA contacted you as your details are connected to him, then you should get him back

Technically, if you sold him, then even though you never got paid, then it could be argued that he's not yours, you're just owed money and he wasn't stolen in the true sense.

Being practical, if you make a little donation to the rescue centre and take your pony back to his loving home, then that sounds like the best option all round


----------



## PeterNatt (8 June 2012)

If your horse was taken away but not paid for then it was stolen so did you report it to the police and get a crime/incident number?  
You also need to get your horses microchip number added to your horses record on www.nedonline.co.uk and also get the microchip number added to your horses pasport by returning the passport to the passport issuer so that they can add it and record the details.  I would also suggest that you get your horse freezemarked once it is returned to you.
You may need to prove ownership of your horse by demonstarting that the mother belongs to you and that your young horse has related dna.


----------



## Letterbox (8 June 2012)

I'm getting a little worried now as the Woman still hasn't called back and to be pro active I've called all the registered rescue centres within that area and nothing!  I've also spoken to the person who removes stray and tethered horses in the Dudley area and they haven't seen him either.

I do hope the person calling me was genuine - she did sound it.  I'm worried that he's with an unregistered organisation and I'll never find him.

Petlog have told me that they will not change the chip details from my name until they have been in touch with me.

I've tried to get hold of Missing Horses on Loan as they may be able to give me help and advise, but not had a reply yet......maybe on Holiday.


----------



## Ladyinred (8 June 2012)

Try ringing the local police in that area. I imagine if the pony was on the road then they would have been informed.

Good luck.


----------



## rockysmum (8 June 2012)

I have put a link to this on the rescue facebook pages, perhaps someone will know of santuaries around this area.

Good luck getting your pony back


----------



## ponypilotmum (8 June 2012)

Letterbox said:



			Sorry, I haven't been clear in what I've said.

I am the original owner.  The pony was born on my land after I bought a mare which was in foal.

The pony was chipped in my name and is still in my name.  It was the RSPCA who called Petlog to find me as the last recorded owner on the chip.  The RSPCA put the pony in a garden and then lost him!
		
Click to expand...

Good ol' RSPCA


----------



## saturday (8 June 2012)

dont mean sound dumb or stupid, and i no the RSPCA are not great, but this just dont add up, im sorry , but i have heard of the rspca not going out to attend to a horse blah blah blah, but for them to put a stray horse in a random garden, ??? 
if the rspca contacted you, then why didnt you go and get him straight away ???


----------



## Letterbox (8 June 2012)

saturday said:



			dont mean sound dumb or stupid, and i no the RSPCA are not great, but this just dont add up, im sorry , but i have heard of the rspca not going out to attend to a horse blah blah blah, but for them to put a stray horse in a random garden, ??? 
if the rspca contacted you, then why didnt you go and get him straight away ???
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure why you think it doesn't add up.

RSPCA left a message on my phone on Thursday 31st.  I got the message not ten mins later.  I called the number which is a call centre.  The Officer left no name which wasn't helpful.

I finally received a phone call back after many chase ups on the Saturday.....not exactly a rapid response!

I was then told that they had put the pony in a garden as they do not take them in when found wandering as they leave it to Bailiffs.  A lady had offered her garden and so that's where he was put.  I'm then told that on the Friday the Officer went back to find the pony had gone, she used the word escaped.

Anything else which doesn't add up?  I'm sorry if I'm a bit sharp here, but imagine how you would be feeling right now if it were your horse or pony.


----------



## Letterbox (8 June 2012)

rockysmum said:



			I have put a link to this on the rescue facebook pages, perhaps someone will know of santuaries around this area.

Good luck getting your pony back
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Rockysmum.


----------



## ContinentalRescue (8 June 2012)

So happy you've managed to track your pony down. I'm sure the rescue will be glad to get him back to you.


----------



## rockysmum (8 June 2012)

Barnt Green Horse & Animal Rescue has been suggested, is that one you have tried


----------



## cally6008 (10 June 2012)

PeterNatt said:



If your horse was taken away but not paid for then it was stolen so did you report it to the police and get a crime/incident number?  
You also need to get your horses microchip number added to your horses record on www.nedonline.co.uk and also get the microchip number added to your horses pasport by returning the passport to the passport issuer so that they can add it and record the details.  I would also suggest that you get your horse freezemarked once it is returned to you.
You may need to prove ownership of your horse by demonstarting that the mother belongs to you and that your young horse has related dna.
		
Click to expand...

This ^ ^


----------



## Letterbox (10 June 2012)

After further information it appears that the pony may not be with a Sanctuary after all.  I'm becoming more and more worried about what's happened to him.  On the plus side there are some wonderful people trying to help me find him.

I won't have a problem with proving I have his Mum and DNA etc, but first things first..... he needs to be found.


----------



## MHOL (10 June 2012)

Letterbox said:



			After further information it appears that the pony may not be with a Sanctuary after all.  I'm becoming more and more worried about what's happened to him.  On the plus side there are some wonderful people trying to help me find him.

I won't have a problem with proving I have his Mum and DNA etc, but first things first..... he needs to be found.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, can you email me his microchip number and description please? asap


----------



## Letterbox (10 June 2012)

MHOL you must be a mind reader.  I have an email which I'm in the middle of with all details for you.

There has been further info and it will all be listed.


----------



## cally6008 (10 June 2012)

Originally Posted by PeterNatt View Post
If your horse was taken away but not paid for then it was stolen so did you report it to the police and get a crime/incident number? 

Are you ignoring this question ?


----------



## Letterbox (10 June 2012)

No, I'm not.

I was told it was a civil matter when I rang my local station once I realised what was happening.  I will be speaking to the Police again tomorrow.


----------

